# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  venta de maiz cabanita

## gabysamalia@gmail.com

Somos  ASPOMAC (asociación de productores orgánicos de maíz Cabanita del Valle del Colca ) vendemos maiz cabanita de Cabanaconde .cualquier consulta o pedido escribir a aspomac@gmail.com .tenemos varias calidades extra ,primera ,segunda .ventas al por mayor y menor  con certificación . 
ING.Gabriela Samalia 
RPM # 951962818
CLARO 958090684Temas similares: VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. maiz morado PARA LA VENTA: AJONJOLÍ, YUCA, MAIZ AMARILLO, UÑA DE GATO... Razas de Maíz en el Perú

----------

